# Here we go!



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

Today I snail mailed an order for 2-trios of purple moscows. 
Getting free standing steel shelves in basement for tanks to sit on.
Small barrel to keep replacement water in. 
I realized today (duh) that I have a water pipe above my aquarium room. Maybe I can get a "friend" to relocate my ro/di system. Would save trips to the faucet.
Initially I hated this room because it was long and narrow. But it turns out perfect for my guppy room, plus it is dark and very private.
For whatever reason I do not like to work on my guppies with neighbor kids running about. Something more intimate about being alone. Maybe its a guy thing. Just a man and his guppies and a bottle of beer
Well I look forward to seeing how this guppy thing developes. It's one thing to do a lot of reading, but another when you get to work. May the guppy gods watch over me.;-)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the best of luck to you mrkrabs...i think you will find your new undertaking interesting , frustrating and rewarding...
purples are pretty awesome ; i have a tankful of them....


----------

